# Doctor Who glitch today



## Susiemw (Sep 9, 2002)

from 9:45 am to 9:00 pm on Christmas the shows are starting at quarter til the hour and running for an hour and TiVo is recording them starting on the hour.
argghhhh. None of the recordings will be complete.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Susiemw said:


> from 9:45 am to 9:00 pm on Christmas the shows are starting at quarter til the hour and running for an hour and TiVo is recording them starting on the hour.
> argghhhh. None of the recordings will be complete.


They'll be fine if you pad the recordings by at least 15 minutes. Since you're already aware of the scheduling change it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Susiemw said:


> from 9:45 am to 9:00 pm on Christmas the shows are starting at quarter til the hour and running for an hour and TiVo is recording them starting on the hour.
> argghhhh. None of the recordings will be complete.


If they are starting at quarter til, then my guide data is wrong. It is showing that they all start at the top of the hour.


----------



## Susiemw (Sep 9, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> If they are starting at quarter til, then my guide data is wrong. It is showing that they all start at the top of the hour.


yes it is.
BBC America shows doctor who starting at a quarter to the hour and that is what is happening.


----------



## Susiemw (Sep 9, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> They'll be fine if you pad the recordings by at least 15 minutes. Since you're already aware of the scheduling change it shouldn't be an issue.


I didn't become aware of it soon enough 
Unfortunately, I can only start the shows 10 minutes early, not 15 and I can't end them early. The shows are running back to back all day. Even recording by time or channel won't fix this. And it's Christmas so I have other things to do.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Susiemw said:


> I didn't become aware of it soon enough
> Unfortunately, I can only start the shows 10 minutes early, not 15 and I can't end them early. The shows are running back to back all day. Even recording by time or channel won't fix this. And it's Christmas so I have other things to do.


This looks like a TiVo issue as the listings for BBC America are correct on Zap2It.
http://www.zap2it.com/tvlistings
I checked my TiVo and the listings are wrong as they show the program starting at the top of the hour. I checked my local listings on Zap2It and they are correct.
The problem is our TiVos only get guide updates every three days through the service connection. I do not know if your can force a connection to the service to get the guide to update if it is not due.

TiVo should have guide updates on a daily basis or better yet a few times a day so the guide will always be correct. This is how Gemstar (Rovi) did it with TV Guide On Screen.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jed1 said:


> The problem is our TiVos only get guide updates every three days through the service connection.


What you mean "we," white man? 

Mine gets one every day, and has since...(checks profile to left) 2000. Same when I've been on regular TiVo and when I was on DirecTiVo.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What you mean "we," white man?
> 
> Mine gets one every day, and has since...(checks profile to left) 2000. Same when I've been on regular TiVo and when I was on DirecTiVo.


Yes all TiVos connect to the service once a day but the guide only updates every third day. It has been doing this since I got my TiVos in the summer of 2013.
My TiVo updated the guide on Tuesday at 3:31 AM and it will not update until it connects to the service on Friday at 8:31 AM. My listings currently go out to 1:00 PM January 5th. After tomorrow they will go out to 1:00 PM January 8th. If I go back in my listings after tomorrow then the BBC America listings will be correct.

If you look at the second page of your System Information it will tell you when the program information ends at. Watch that on a daily basis and will notice it will change every third day.
Even forcing a service connection will not update the guide if your are not close enough to your scheduled guide update. I think the only way is to go through guided set up again.

I believe TiVo has DVRs grouped together so every one is not downloading guide data at the same time on the same day. They have the groups spread out over a three day period.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mine updates every day. I know, because I check it every day, and the Guide Data is always one day further. Well, not _always_; sometimes it "skips" a day, but that's pretty rare. The time it connects migrates through the day, presumably to avoid the issue you mention about everybody downloading at the same time.

And it's always been that way.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

When it updates doesn't matter if the update is still wrong. One of our Roamios updated on its own at 4:43pm today and the times for BBCA are still showing each episode starting at the top of the hour.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Seems like creating manual recordings would have taken less time than posting here. (Okay, maybe not less time.)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Get VideoReDo and edit.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mine updates every day. I know, because I check it every day, and the Guide Data is always one day further. Well, not _always_; sometimes it "skips" a day, but that's pretty rare. The time it connects migrates through the day, presumably to avoid the issue you mention about everybody downloading at the same time.
> 
> And it's always been that way.


Not with my two Premiere 4s. They update the guide data every third day. It has been doing this since I bought them in the summer of 2013. They only thing that happens with the service connection is it corrects the clock and checks my account status. This takes about a minute and the TiVo then disconnects. They day of the guide update the service connection takes a lot longer, upwards of 20 minutes.

Right now I can not even connect to the service on both my TiVos. I tried to explore a show and I just get the spinning blue circle. I just tried searching for a show and same problem. I wonder if there is a problem with the TiVo server.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> When it updates doesn't matter if the update is still wrong. One of our Roamios updated on its own at 4:43pm today and the times for BBCA are still showing each episode starting at the top of the hour.


Check on page two of the System information and it will tell you the date that the guide ends at. If it says January 5th then you did not receive a guide update for your TiVo.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

More probably, a LOT of people are forcing connections to try and correct their guide data. Fortunately for us, we only need to record the Christmas episode so I set a manual recording on our other TiVo.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jed1 said:


> Not with my two Premiere 4s. They update the guide data every third day. It has been doing this since I bought them in the summer of 2013. They only thing that happens with the service connection is it corrects the clock and checks my account status. This takes about a minute and the TiVo then disconnects. They day of the guide update the service connection takes a lot longer, upwards of 20 minutes.


That's bizarre. I've never heard of that happening, and certainly never experienced it...as I said, I get actual new data (almost) every day.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> Check on page two of the System information and it will tell you the date that the guide ends at. If it says January 5th then you did not receive a guide update for your TiVo.


According to system info our guide goes to January 6th.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> More probably, a LOT of people are forcing connections to try and correct their guide data. Fortunately for us, we only need to record the Christmas episode so I set a manual recording on our other TiVo.


I just did a tracert in command prompt and the connection timed out right at TiVos end. The delay is about 1253ms. In fact the delay is over 1000ms at three other points. It takes 12 hops to get from my home to TiVo.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> According to system info our guide goes to January 6th.


If your TiVos are working like mine then your next guide update will possibly be on Saturday or Sunday. Both of my TiVos show the guide ending on January 5th so I am expecting a update on Friday or possibly Saturday.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's bizarre. I've never heard of that happening, and certainly never experienced it...as I said, I get actual new data (almost) every day.


This is one of my first complaints since I started using TiVo. TVGOS devices were update four times every day. If the President would schedule a speech from the White House, the TV Guide would be updated in the late afternoon download and the schedule adjusted.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9711147#post9711147


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It's quite the mess. Some of the episodes are extended less-edited versions than what they usually show. It began when the guide said they'd show the half hour Doctor Who: Earth Conquest (a promo of season 8) from 8-8:30am ET. Instead they went right into season 8 episode 1 "Deep Breath", which lasts 1:45. Since I haven't seen season 8 I decided to just keep all the recordings as is and watch them sequentially. They aren't airing all season 8 episodes back-to-back again anytime soon, although Sunday they're airing episodes 2 through 10, each an hour long. For the record, episode 12 lasts 1:15.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

series5orpremier said:


> It's quite the mess. Some of the episodes are extended less-edited versions than what they usually show. It began when the guide said they'd show the half hour Doctor Who: Earth Conquest (a promo of season 8) from 8-8:30am ET. Instead they went right into season 8 episode 1 "Deep Breath", which lasts 1:45. Since I haven't seen season 8 I decided to just keep all the recordings as is and watch them sequentially. They aren't airing all season 8 episodes back-to-back again anytime soon, although Sunday they're airing episodes 2 through 10, each an hour long. For the record, episode 12 lasts 1:15.


I just checked all three of the guide data providers in the US and the listings are all correct.

Rovi which owns TV Guide:
http://www.tvguide.com/Listings/

Tribune Media Services which owns Zap2It:
http://www.zap2it.com/tvlistings

FYI which owns TitanTV:
http://www.titantv.com/programming/...26-31ea-43b4-8881-e9cac9e41714/date/20141225/

I have been trying to log into to TiVo's website to see if the listings are correct on their website but all I get is the spinning circle in my web browser. The problem with the listings is on TiVo's side as the listings are correct on Zap2It.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Whew, I initially thought this meant that the Christmas special was starting at 8:45pm instead of 9:00pm (had to run and check our recording)!

Regarding the guide data updates, I'm with Rob that I'm pretty sure our S3 OLED's update daily. My last update was today (December 25th) at 1:55pm and our guide data goes through Wednesday January 7th. Our next connection is scheduled for tomorrow (December 26th) at 4:15pm and I would expect the guide data to go through January 8th after it's been downloaded and processed (looks like about 2 hour 20 minutes).

I'll check tomorrow evening and post back.

Scott


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, fortunately, I already have copies of everything except today's new episode, and it was recorded correctly by my TiVo (and is transcoding on my linux box now to remove all the commercials for permanent storage .


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> Regarding the guide data updates, I'm with Rob that I'm pretty sure our S3 OLED's update daily. My last update was today (December 25th) at 1:55pm and our guide data goes through Wednesday January 7th. Our next connection is scheduled for tomorrow (December 26th) at 4:15pm and I would expect the quide data to go through January 8th after it's been downloaded and processed (looks like about 2 hour 20 minutes).


Looking at the link he posted to an earlier thread, which seems to date from when he first got his TiVo, I see that that week there was an unusual event when there were two consecutive two-day gaps between Guide Data downloads. I suspect for some reason he has ever since thought that was the normal pattern.

But he is the only person I have ever heard claim that TiVo Guide Data doesn't normally download daily, in 14 years of owning TiVos.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I did notice a very peculiar glitch in my guide data yesterday: If I hit the "guide" button, it came up with a totally bogus program in the grid for where I was watching live TV. On the other hand, when I hit the "Info" button, it correctly described the current program. I have no clue why the grid would be different than the individual program info - you'd think the data would come from the same place.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Looking at the link he posted to an earlier thread, which seems to date from when he first got his TiVo, I see that that week there was an unusual event when there were two consecutive two-day gaps between Guide Data downloads. I suspect for some reason he has ever since thought that was the normal pattern.
> 
> But he is the only person I have ever heard claim that TiVo Guide Data doesn't normally download daily, in 14 years of owning TiVos.


Both of my Premiere 4s connected to the service this morning and no guide updates. I suspect the guide will update when they connect late tomorrow morning.

My TiVos have been working like this since I got them. I have monitored the download when the TiVo connects to the service and on days when the guide does not update, the connection and update takes less than fives minutes. On the day it gets a guide update the download and update takes around 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, then, TiVo must not like you, because that's not the way it's supposed to work...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, then, TiVo must not like you, because that's not the way it's supposed to work...


I agree with you as you should at least get any schedule changes each day, but for me I only get a guide update every three or four days. 
As I stated this is been doing this since I bought my two Premiere 4s last summer. I hope TiVo doesn't hate me as I gave them over $1300 for these two units.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jed1 said:


> I agree with you as you should at least get any schedule changes each day, but for me I only get a guide update every three or four days.
> As I stated this is been doing this since I bought my two Premiere 4s last summer. I hope TiVo doesn't hate me as I gave them over $1300 for these two units.


I think, if you're ABSOLUTELY SURE this is what's happening, you should contact TiVo. Because it's not what is supposed to be happening.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Guide data is updated once daily, but not until afternoon or evening and you won't pick it up until your first connection after that. Currently there have been no guide updates since Wednesday but I presume that's a unique anomaly due to the holiday.

The Dr. Who travesty continues today as a few of the episodes today and from Wednesday, and I discovered from October as well, are mislabeled. I want reparations.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think, if you're ABSOLUTELY SURE this is what's happening, you should contact TiVo. Because it's not what is supposed to be happening.


you might try starting a dedicated thread in tcf help center to see if anyone else is having the same issue or knows a solution, a 3-day update schedule isn't the norm for any system i've used.

btw, this scheduling snafu was a major fail on the part of bbca, who's schedule is generally reliable within seconds. with their heavy promotion of the marathon, and obvious knowledge of how to provide accurate and timely data to providers, this could have been prevented with little effort. sorry your recordings were botched.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think, if you're ABSOLUTELY SURE this is what's happening, you should contact TiVo. Because it's not what is supposed to be happening.


I suspect I will get a guide update tomorrow which will take me out until January 9th or 10th. I will then see how long it takes for the guide to update again.
I just contacted Margret with another issue so if I hear back from her I will mention about the guide updates.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> you might try starting a dedicated thread in tcf help center to see if anyone else is having the same issue or knows a solution, a 3-day update schedule isn't the norm for any system i've used.
> 
> btw, this scheduling snafu was a major fail on the part of bbca, who's schedule is generally reliable within seconds. with their heavy promotion of the marathon, and obvious knowledge of how to provide accurate and timely data to providers, this could have been prevented with little effort. sorry your recordings were botched.


Actually if you check all the online guide sites they all have the correct times for DR. Who. Zap2It's listings are correct. It is TiVo's guide data that is wrong. I even checked TiVo's online guide on their website and that data is incorrect. So BBC America is not at fault.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> Actually if you check all the online guide sites they all have the correct times for DR. Who. Zap2It's listings are correct. It is TiVo's guide data that is wrong. I even checked TiVo's online guide on their website and that data is incorrect. So BBC America is not at fault.


tv guide's site also had the wrong times for my market, just like tivo, i checked using the links you provided.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think, if you're ABSOLUTELY SURE this is what's happening, you should contact TiVo. Because it's not what is supposed to be happening.


This isn't new. I remember a discussion on here a few years ago about how much guide data a tivo should have. Traditionally it's 14 days, 2 days back and 12 days forward but it seems that isn't the case any more. 
I suspect that for some reason what Tivo is doing, is updating current guide data daily, but adding 2 or 3 days of guide data to the end every 2 or 3 days instead of adding 1 days worth of new data every day.

and fwiw, my guide data was accurate. The recording of Doctor Who started just seconds before the program started. I padded nothing and missed nothing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> I suspect that for some reason what Tivo is doing, is updating current guide data daily, but adding 2 or 3 days of guide data to the end every 2 or 3 days instead of adding 1 days worth of new data every day.


That's not what's (usually) happening. I check my Guide Data daily, and (almost) every day, there's a new day's worth at the end. Hasn't changed for over a decade.

There hasn't been new data the past couple days, but that's normal at holidays.

What has changed lately is the time the new data gets posted. It used to be in the 12-1 Central range almost religiously. In recent weeks, it's become a lot less predictable, often coming in mid- to late-afternoon, or even in the evening/overnight. But it still almost always comes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And I just got two days' worth, so TiVo only skipped one day...Christmas.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What has changed lately is the time the new data gets posted. It used to be in the 12-1 Central range almost religiously. In recent weeks, it's become a lot less predictable, often coming in mid- to late-afternoon, or even in the evening/overnight. But it still almost always comes.


I've been checking this routinely for over a dozen years and it was always 2pm CT until the last year or so when new data may be available as early as noon. I've never not gotten an update if I connect at 2:05pm CT. It's always there at that time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> I've been checking this routinely for over a dozen years and it was always 2pm CT until the last year or so when new data may be available as early as noon. I've never not gotten an update if I connect at 2:05pm CT. It's always there at that time.


Today, it didn't show up until some time between 4:00 and 6:00...

And that's not unusual for the past couple of weeks. But before then, it was as you say.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

OK, I think I see where the confusion is coming from. I've always determined how much guide data I have by actually bringing up the guide and advancing forward day by day until the guide data indicates "To be announced". Both of my S3's connected this afternoon (4:15pm and 5:33pm) and both downloaded an additional day's guide data and now have guide data up to 6:30pm on Tuesday January 6th. This is 11 days forward plus today plus 2 days back for guide data and a total of 14 days.

I think what Jed1 is looking at is something that I've never noticed before which is the line Program Information To: under System Information which does not seem to correspond to what guide data my TiVo actually has. On mine this line is showing Wednesday January 7th currently.

Jed1 is this what you've been looking at? Instead of looking at that date, try actually looking at the guide on your TiVo before and after it's daily call (allow time for post-processing) and you should see the guide data on your TiVo extend a day.

Scott


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

scandia101 said:


> and fwiw, my guide data was accurate. The recording of Doctor Who started just seconds before the program started. I padded nothing and missed nothing.


interesting, i just checked my guide data for last thursday morning, dr. who is still wrong.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

(this is probably even more off-topic than the thread has drifted, but I wanted to suggest an answer to this aside.)


tomhorsley said:


> I did notice a very peculiar glitch in my guide data yesterday: If I hit the "guide" button, it came up with a totally bogus program in the grid for where I was watching live TV. On the other hand, when I hit the "Info" button, it correctly described the current program. I have no clue why the grid would be different than the individual program info - you'd think the data would come from the same place.


Were you checking very near the top of the hour (or near a boundary between two shows) perhaps? The behavior I see is that the guide listings look forward, so if the current show is very nearly over (within as much as 5 minutes), the top of that guide list shows what is coming up next. If you up-arrow one line, it should show the title of the show about to end. The info button should always be what is currently running. (I'm not sure how "totally bogus" what you saw was.)


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> OK, I think I see where the confusion is coming from. I've always determined how much guide data I have by actually bringing up the guide and advancing forward day by day until the guide data indicates "To be announced". Both of my S3's connected this afternoon (4:15pm and 5:33pm) and both downloaded an additional day's guide data and now have guide data up to 6:30pm on Tuesday January 6th. This is 11 days forward plus today plus 2 days back for guide data and a total of 14 days.
> 
> Scott


The two ways I've always checked how far out my data goes is the Guide and ToDo List, not Sytem Information. Obviously the ToDo list depends on whether or not a I have shows that will record at the end of the data. There are times, however, when the ToDo Lost will go further out than the Guide. Right now my Guide only goes to 11:00 am on Jan 8th. The ToDo List shows a recording scheduled for 4:30 pm on Jan 8th. Find by Time and Find by Channel also go out a few hours further than the Guide.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

As I suspected, both of my TiVos received a guide update late this morning. I now have listings until Thursday January 8th, so I gained three days for both my TiVo guides.

Also as I suspected, the listings for Dr. Who on Wednesday evening and Thursday are now correct. Both my WMC computers and Zap2It had correct listings for Dr. Who. The problem with Dr Who listings was with TiVo and not Tribune. 

About Tuesday or Wednesday I will get the next 3 days of listings. This is the cycle I have witnessed since I got these Premieres in the summer of 2013.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Then you should talk to Customer Service, because that's not how it works.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> OK, I think I see where the confusion is coming from. I've always determined how much guide data I have by actually bringing up the guide and advancing forward day by day until the guide data indicates "To be announced". Both of my S3's connected this afternoon (4:15pm and 5:33pm) and both downloaded an additional day's guide data and now have guide data up to 6:30pm on Tuesday January 6th. This is 11 days forward plus today plus 2 days back for guide data and a total of 14 days.
> 
> I think what Jed1 is looking at is something that I've never noticed before which is the line Program Information To: under System Information which does not seem to correspond to what guide data my TiVo actually has. On mine this line is showing Wednesday January 7th currently.
> 
> ...


What is reported in the System Info is what is available in the guide itself. I just received new listings today which goes to Thursday January 8th. 
If I jump forward to that day I can not go past 1 PM of that day. If you try to go beyond that you get the infamous TiVo boom sound. 
I can get by this by hitting the A button and selecting a time beyond that point but if you try to move forward or back you end back at 1 PM of the last day of listings. The listings actually go out to 8 PM of that day and then it is all "to be announced" after 8 PM.
I used to be able to go all the way out 14 days from the current time until the Spring update of this year. I actually submitted this as a bug to Margret but she never addressed this so it is a change they knowingly made. Probably done to accommodate their MSO partners as they get a lot of complaints about missing listings in guides.

I am thinking there is a difference in the way the series 3 and earlier units get guide data than the series 4 and series 5 units. I do believe that this is related to the fact that the series 4 and 5 units are deployed in cable systems and TiVo has them set up to accommodate their needs and not us retail customers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jed1 said:


> I am thinking their is a difference in the way the series 3 and earlier units get guide data than the series 4 and series 5 units. I do believe that this is related to the fact that the series 4 and 5 units are deployed in cable systems and TiVo has them set up to accommodate their needs and not us retail customers.


Nope...I went from HD to Premiere to Roamio, and they've all worked exactly the same (except each is faster than the last at processing the data). New Guide Data (almost) every day.

If you're not getting new Guide Data (almost) every day, something is wrong.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> Not with my two Premiere 4s. They update the guide data every third day.


You are either misreading your data, or there is something unique about your setup we're not seeing. I have a working S3, Premiere (Elite) and two Roamios. They all update daily. Daily. Guide data usually updates daily, but as others have mentioned, if the daily call-in happens at certain times, it may not pick up that day's updates.

I also check my guide often, and to the limit. It's almost always 12 days out. It never sits on a specific day for 2-3 days before advancing.

If you say every three days, then so be it. But it's not the norm, and you shouldn't claim it is. Except for you. And only you.

I've been reading these forum for years, and other than one-off anomalies, no one (to the best of my memory) has ever claimed what you are seeing.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Then you should talk to Customer Service, because that's not how it works.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nope...I went from HD to Premiere to Roamio, and they've all worked exactly the same (except each is faster than the last at processing the data). New Guide Data (almost) every day.
> 
> If you're not getting new Guide Data (almost) every day, something is wrong.





astrohip said:


> You are either misreading your data, or there is something unique about your setup we're not seeing. I have a working S3, Premiere (Elite) and two Roamios. They all update daily. Daily. Guide data usually updates daily, but as others have mentioned, if the daily call-in happens at certain times, it may not pick up that day's updates.
> 
> I also check my guide often, and to the limit. It's almost always 12 days out. It never sits on a specific day for 2-3 days before advancing.
> 
> ...


I do not see how I can miss read the data because it is pretty straight forward. I did take your advice and I contacted TiVo support by email and I will receive a reply in 24 hours.
I explained the circumstances the same way I did here so now it is wait and see. If they say that this is normal behavior then there is nothing I can do about it from that point.
I will report back when I have an answer.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> I explained the circumstances the same way I did here so now it is wait and see. If they say that this is normal behavior then there is nothing I can do about it from that point.


my premierexl updates daily, and my neighbor's premiere does, too - it isn't normal behavior.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Susiemw said:


> from 9:45 am to 9:00 pm on Christmas the shows are starting at quarter til the hour and running for an hour and TiVo is recording them starting on the hour.
> argghhhh. None of the recordings will be complete.


BBC America. Ick. Commercials. Ick. Text crawls. ICK ICK.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

KDeFlane said:


> (this is probably even more off-topic than the thread has drifted, but I wanted to suggest an answer to this aside.)
> 
> Were you checking very near the top of the hour (or near a boundary between two shows) perhaps? The behavior I see is that the guide listings look forward, so if the current show is very nearly over (within as much as 5 minutes), the top of that guide list shows what is coming up next. If you up-arrow one line, it should show the title of the show about to end. The info button should always be what is currently running. (I'm not sure how "totally bogus" what you saw was.)


It was one of the encore movie channels, and the movie that "info" said I was watching didn't appear in the grid at all even if I moved back to previous time. According to the grid, the movie that was live wasn't on that channel at all any time that day .


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well here's an update to my guide issue. I contacted TiVo support by email and I got a response stating that the guide should update every day. They suggested that my problem might be high storage issues. I did respond back to inquire if the storage of the guide data was on the motherboard or the hard drive and what steps I should take to reduce my high storage issue. I never heard back.
In the mean time, a few hours after I contacted them I noticed the fans on both of my TiVos was running full blast. The only time I generally hear this is when I am getting a software update. So I checked the diagnostics on both units and there was no scheduled activity on either one. I did notice that my next scheduled service connection was in the early afternoon.
When I checked yesterday I received one days worth of guide data on both units and the service connection moved to the middle to late afternoon. I checked this afternoon and I now got another days worth of guide data. My service connection is still in the later afternoon period. My normal connection time was always in the early morning hours, 3 AM to 7 AM, since I got these two TiVos in 2013.
I have done nothing to the number of channels I get listings for and have not deleted any thing from my hard drive. I am assuming that they done something to my TiVos as this is the first time that I am getting guide updates every day.
Go Figure. I hope this trend continues.


----------

